# Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration



## tan_tip (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi guys,
I've already posted this in the Golf/Jetta IV forum also. Need a little help with my engine problem. So my engine has started to stutter when I'm accelerating. This usually happens when I'm in first and second gear and happens often when I'm accelerating from stop. It feels like a misfire. The engine suddenly looses power and accelerates again during mid rpm. I'm just accelerating normally too, no punching or flooring.
I had my car scanned with VAGCOM and no fault codes were reported. Next time, I will be logging to the car during a drive. What do you recommend for me to log with VAGCOM so that I can identify the problem.
Car detail: 2003 GTI 1.8t
The engine itself is pretty much stock with some minor mods:
Autotech CAI
Magnaflow Catback Exhaust
The rest is stock.
I have recently cleaned the MAF sensor, but still have the problem before and after the cleaning.
I have read about the recall on the coil packs, but if the coilpacks were to fail, should it be logged and reported on VAGCOM?
Thanks in advance


----------



## awd_turbo (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (tan_tip)*

Did you ever find out what the problem was? My S4 is having the same problem and no-one seems to be able to figure out why.


----------



## 20ae2820 (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (awd_turbo)*

loose motor / trans mount? causing the knock sensor to adjust timing?


----------



## meisladrms (Oct 16, 2007)

i would like to know if you find out mine does the same thing
acts like the traction control is kicking in


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (meisladrms)*

Yea I had the same symptoms start yesterday. I have not had a scan yet, but my CEL stays illuminated and will flash sometimes. Im checking the plugs tonight. Put a new coil where the misfire is suspected to be.
I did a lot of searching and there are upwards a 800 threads. It is just going to take some time to look through some and do diagnosis.


----------



## slovwmkiv (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

got the same **** guys, from what ive heard/read its the coil packs. ive already replaced the plugs, waiting on the new packs.


----------



## Gott2Jett (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: (slovwmkiv)*

indeed, flashing CEL is coilpack! there is a recall on those- VW will fix for free or reimburse you


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Gott2Jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gott2Jett* »_indeed, flashing CEL is coilpack! there is a recall on those- VW will fix for free or reimburse you

Yup going to go get mine on Monday!


----------



## meisladrms (Oct 16, 2007)

i changed my coil packs a month ago with the newest revision and i still have the same problem but no CEL


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

check for vac leaks and try cleaning MAF, IAT sensor.


----------



## SRB-TEAM (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (tan_tip)*

i think, i have a same problem . 
i start to go crazy, change my turbo , clean up my crankcase hoses. change my crankcase breather hose . change my filter, change my oil , change my water, clean upp all air pipes . clean up intercooler, clean up my maf sensor , change my sparks , change my DV , change my camshaft position sensor .

didnt change my coils . 

so my check engine dosent come out and nothing give me by VAGcom

soo , i dunno, i think, i try to get another MAF and coils . cuz the rest i dunno . i m start to be tired . .


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (SRB-TEAM)*

I have that same problem sometimes during cold start up while the SAI is running. After that its fine. I have the new coil packs also. Runs good other than right after cold start


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (GTIRACER2.0t)*

a blown coil has a rough idle, it misses all the way through the rpm range. ive had several go out on me.
mine just started tonight. its fine at an idle, its fine all the way through the rpm range as long as i keep out of boost. the second it get 3psi it starts stuttering similar to a blown coil pack.
but if i ease into the boost range its fine, next gear easing into it again its fine.
put it in 5th and cruse its fine.
get into boost from a 45-50 roll to pass a car or just accelerate it will stutter and act up.
i know how a boost leak feels and this isnt a boost leak.
i dont think its a blown turbo, like i said if i ease into it. its fine all the way through to 24psi.
some one please help.
its apr chipped
cia
3inch tbe
007 dv.
someone please... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slovwmkiv (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (iScrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iScrape* »_a blown coil has a rough idle, it misses all the way through the rpm range. ive had several go out on me.
mine just started tonight. its fine at an idle, its fine all the way through the rpm range as long as i keep out of boost. the second it get 3psi it starts stuttering similar to a blown coil pack.
but if i ease into the boost range its fine, next gear easing into it again its fine.
put it in 5th and cruse its fine.
get into boost from a 45-50 roll to pass a car or just accelerate it will stutter and act up.
i know how a boost leak feels and this isnt a boost leak.
i dont think its a blown turbo, like i said if i ease into it. its fine all the way through to 24psi.
some one please help.
its apr chipped
cia
3inch tbe
007 dv.
someone please... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ive got the EXACT same **** man. even runnings similar goodies. already replaced the plugs for good measure got a heat range cooler, and gapped them to .028 in. just waiting on the new col packs...whenever they get here. ****in exalt motorports...


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (slovwmkiv)*

well like i say, i feel that it is not my coil packs.
when one goes out the car sounds like a harley.
at and idle and all rpms.
mine is only going dumb in boost.
*it seems anyway*


----------



## SRB-TEAM (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (iScrape)*

same as mine .
and its true, bad coil gonna give you the problem even if you just start the car. 

i think its more n75 .+ i already change my turbo . so its not turbo problem . change my DV always . 
soo, next step n75. 
here is the link for my post:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4763486


_Modified by SRB-TEAM at 12:11 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (SRB-TEAM)*

my n75 has been unplugged for 2 months. it was fine then.
unplugged from the hose rather, not the wire connection.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (iScrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iScrape* »_a blown coil has a rough idle, it misses all the way through the rpm range. ive had several go out on me.
mine just started tonight. its fine at an idle, its fine all the way through the rpm range as long as i keep out of boost. the second it get 3psi it starts stuttering similar to a blown coil pack.
but if i ease into the boost range its fine, next gear easing into it again its fine.
put it in 5th and cruse its fine.
get into boost from a 45-50 roll to pass a car or just accelerate it will stutter and act up.
i know how a boost leak feels and this isnt a boost leak.
i dont think its a blown turbo, like i said if i ease into it. its fine all the way through to 24psi.
some one please help.
its apr chipped
cia
3inch tbe
007 dv.
someone please... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same exact problem I have. When you get into it and it starts missing then the CEL will flash, but like you said I easily boosted up around 15psi just slowly getting into it. I also ruled out coils (therefore did not go get the recall done) and put new plugs in it. I was thinking N75, but did not think it would do that. Do you think it would have that effect?. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by VR6VDub172 at 5:54 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (VR6VDub172)*

am i the only one that is thinking vw america like zapped all out car with this odd problem.








for real i need answeres its becoming difficult to drive with.
(annoying)


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (iScrape)*

Bump for answers wanted.


----------



## RYANSGLI (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (tan_tip)*

I think i may have the same problem, 2004.5 GLI here..when i accelarate hard my car seems to like loose power and the CEL flashes and a lot of smoke from the rear..currently having a mechanic look scan the car and he said it could be bad coil(s) or possibly the n75 and boost controller...who knows..


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (RYANSGLI)*

thread in the mk iv thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4765391


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Engine stutter/misfire? during acceleration (RYANSGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RYANSGLI* »_I think i may have the same problem, 2004.5 GLI here..when i accelarate hard my car seems to like loose power and the CEL flashes and a lot of smoke from the rear..currently having a mechanic look scan the car and he said it could be bad coil(s) or possibly the n75 and boost controller...who knows..









I tested the the resistance on my N75 yesterday and all in well with the. Came out to be 29.9. The resistance can be anywhere between 27 to 30. Also checked the waste gate and the actuator rod for the waste gate. Both are fine. I want to check the PCV valve and all the hoses next. Also posted something similar to this in _iscrape_'s thread.


----------



## SRB-TEAM (Jan 24, 2010)

ok guys , i found my problem. 
btw :its was 2 problems . 
First its was the actuator on turbo who was leaking air around the pin of actuator. 
Then its was my N75 . I did mestake and i put wrong side . So the air wasnt go in Good way !!!! 
So that it , my car work fine , no more overboost , and nothing on scan .








tnks


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (SRB-TEAM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SRB-TEAM* »_ok guys , i found my problem. 
btw :its was 2 problems . 
First its was the actuator on turbo who was leaking air around the pin of actuator. 
Then its was my N75 . I did mestake and i put wrong side . So the air wasnt go in Good way !!!! 
So that it , my car work fine , no more overboost , and nothing on scan .








tnks









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to hear you got it worked out.


----------



## Riversicchio (Jul 30, 2015)

*Find answer?*

iScrape, I'm having same exact problem. Did you ever find the fix?


----------



## OshKoshBygEOSh (Jul 30, 2017)

Reviving this to say that I had similar issues on an 09 EOS 2.0TSI and it was spark plugs that fixed it. Mine were old / worn / improperly gapped. I just bought new ones and it rectified my issue... if only all issues were such a simple fix


----------

